# Internet-Obsessed Couple Let Kids Starve



## MA-Caver (Jul 16, 2007)

> *Internet-Obsessed Couple Let Kids Starve*
> AP
> Posted: 2007-07-16 07:22:19
> http://news.aol.com/story/_a/internet-obsessed-couple-let-kids-starve/20070715195409990001
> ...


Ping lead me to this story, felt that it should be posted here and it is relevant to threads related to parental responsibility. 
These two should not be allowed to have any more children since they failed to care for the two they were allowed to have. This is totally inexcusable and totally negligent. I don't think 12 years is enough. 12 years and sterilization is.


----------



## bydand (Jul 16, 2007)

Hell isn't hot enough for these types.  Can't post the rest of my thoughts due to the profanity and vulgarity rules.


----------



## grydth (Jul 16, 2007)

I must concede that our system of justice and Bill of Rights just aren't adequate for handling certain degenerates.... Here, only "cruel and unusual punishments" would render what these two deserve.... Let's give them to the Saudis...


----------



## Mr. E (Jul 16, 2007)

This is evil, truely evil.

If you don't want to care for your children, then don't have any. Give them up for adoption at birth. We know there are plenty of people willing to take them at birth.

You take care of your kids. That is just something that is programmed into our genes. How anyone could go against that drive is beyond my ability to comprehend.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 16, 2007)

These people I cannot say what should be done but we all know what me and Bydand wants done.


----------



## MJS (Jul 16, 2007)

There are people in the world who are unable to have kids.  Here you have two people who have 2 kids.  As Mr. E said...if you can't or dont want to care for them, dont have any or give them up for adoption.  

I'm sure that despite their internet game playing, they still found time to feed themselves.  

These people need to be locked up for a long, long, long time.  Hopefully they'll get theirs in prison.  People who neglect kids are not too well liked in the prison system.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 16, 2007)

Honestly... I think that they should be fed and cared for in the same fashion that they fed their children; there's something to be said for letting the punishment fit the crime.


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 16, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Honestly... I think that they should be fed and cared for in the same fashion that they fed their children; there's something to be said for letting the punishment fit the crime.


 

Amen to that!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 16, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Honestly... I think that they should be fed and cared for in the same fashion that they fed their children; there's something to be said for letting the punishment fit the crime.



yeah okay... that and sterilization... they should not be allowed to breed again.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 16, 2007)

There are lots of families willing to adopt a child whose parents are unable or unwilling to care for them (take it from me   ).

As for these two.  Anybody to would harm a child, or through inaction allow a child to be harmed, is no longer human in my book.  Therefore no longer entitled to the rights and protections enjoyed by humans.  They should make bars of soap and lamp shades out of the lot of 'em.


----------



## Mr. E (Jul 17, 2007)

It just struck me that maybe these two would _enjoy_ their 12 years in prison.

Someone with more knowledge of the American system of justice can correct me if I am wrong, but I think that if it is not a violent crime you get sent to a minimum security system. And I think that you are allowed to buy your own TVs and entertainment systems and put them in your cell. Again, if I am wrong, please let me know.

But if that is the case, then these two would probably be in heaven for the next 12 years. For normal folks, not being able to meet people and not being able to go anywhere is a punishment. But I don't think that these two would be disturbed by having to stay in their cell if they can just keep playing their computer games. They do not have to work, and they get their food, lodging and medical bills paid for by the taxpayer.

I hope I am wrong. Please tell me if I am. Because that would be almost another crime IMO.


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 17, 2007)

Mr. E said:


> It just struck me that maybe these two would _enjoy_ their 12 years in prison.
> 
> Someone with more knowledge of the American system of justice can correct me if I am wrong, but I think that if it is not a violent crime you get sent to a minimum security system. And I think that you are allowed to buy your own TVs and entertainment systems and put them in your cell. Again, if I am wrong, please let me know.
> 
> ...


 
hmmm... too bad there are no Dojos in the slam


----------

